# ★★Auction★★



## Vision (Aug 30, 2014)

*

We're put up for auction

5 X Nandrodex 300 Sciroxx 
5 X 100ct Stanodex 10mgs (Phcm)


Starting bid price will be $180USD

Let the bidding begin!*​


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2014)

180.01


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2014)

Let me state real fast, I havent placed a time frame yet.. Oh, FYI...A bid with a nice ass pic will go a long way.. Female of course!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2014)

got your back


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness.. I literally re-positioned my laptop to upright dat thang!


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 30, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> got your back



Vision likes it that much and I can't see it? Bullshit


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2014)

bro its a fine piece of hiney!


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> 181, ass pic to follow soon, I swearz!


Im holding you to it farva..make it happen!


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2014)

omg.... look at her!


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 30, 2014)

225


----------



## Vision (Aug 30, 2014)

225 now we are talking....add up the numbers of these compounds....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2014)

225.01


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 30, 2014)

226


----------



## Vision (Aug 31, 2014)

Lets keep these bids coming in!


----------



## Vision (Sep 1, 2014)

5 of these......

and




5 of these....


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 29, 2014)

Longest auction ever lol


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 30, 2014)

227


----------

